# Cirrus-CI: Free FreeBSD CI testing for open-source projects



## asomers (Dec 4, 2018)

Cirrus Labs has just released support for FreeBSD on their CI service.  And they've made it free for OSS!  Cirrus-CI is a cloud-based CI system for cloud-hosted software, much like Travis-CI, Appveyor, Circle-CI, etc.  But it's the first* such system to support FreeBSD with no weird hacks required.  It also runs each test in a full VM, so you can mount filesystems, create jails, etc.  The free tier supports runs on a dual CPU VM with 4GB of RAM.  But if that's not enough, you can cheaply configure Cirrus to use a custom VM in Google Cloud (gcp account required; cheap but not free).

https://cirrus-ci.org/guide/FreeBSD/

-Alan

* Actually, https://sr.ht was first, but it's still pretty alpha-ish.


----------

